# Morgan lascia X-Factor in diretta. Video.



## admin (14 Novembre 2014)

Morgan, uno dei giudici di X Factor 2014, nella corso della puntata andata in onda ieri sera, 13 Novembre 2014, ha abbandonato la trasmissione in diretta. Per sempre. Il fatto è accaduto durante l'eliminazione del gruppo degli "Spritz for Five". 

Queste le parole di Morgan:"Conosco le regole ma credo di non c'entrare più nulla con le derive che ha preso il programma".


Video qui -) video.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e-cultura/morgan-lascia-x-factor-8-in-diretta-e-per-sempre/183346/182180?ref=fbpv


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2014)

Già ha fatto malissimo a tornarci. E' pur sempre l'unico musicista definibile tale lì in mezzo e lì di musica non c'è niente.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2014)

Ridicolo.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Novembre 2014)

Ha fatto bene, le sue scelte sono sempre originali e ricercate, non lo strazio che ci propinano gli altri giudici soprattutto fedez e victoria. I gruppi vengono votati solo in quanto tali, nessuno valuta le loro performance.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2014)

abbandono già fatto altre volte, poi per contratto l'hanno sempre obbligato a restare, giustamente. 

cmq la sclerata ci sta tutta, il tizio che ieri ha stuprato perfect day di lou reed meritava di uscire. 
poi c'è da dire che lui però assegna ai suoi gruppi canzoni abbastanza rischiose. 

le bimbeminkia votano a prescindere quelli di fedez.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2014)

C'è da dire che tra gli Spritz for five e i Komminuet c'è un abisso. Morgan ha eliminato i primi come a dire "qui non viene premiato mica il talento". Se X factor fosse un talent come si deve, avrebbero mandato avanti quello lì che fece l'elogio funebre, aggiungerei. Mi pare si chiamasse Federico, che secondo me era il più bravo.


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Già ha fatto malissimo a tornarci. *E' pur sempre l'unico musicista definibile* tale lì in mezzo e lì di musica non c'è niente.



Diciamo che gli altri non ci capiscono o non vogliono capirci nulla. Tra chi continua a parlare con previsioni di vendite e di commercializzazioni (non commento) e chi non conosce mezzo brano che non sia Vasco Rossi o Michael Jackson, c'è da impazzire


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Diciamo che gli altri non ci capiscono o non vogliono capirci nulla. Tra chi continua a parlare con previsioni di vendite e di commercializzazioni (non commento) e chi non conosce mezzo brano che non sia Vasco Rossi o Michael Jackson, c'è da impazzire


C'è da dire che ora la giuria è veramente imbarazzante, cioè il migliore lì in mezzo è MIKA, l'altra è lì chissà per quale motivo, mentre Fedez, vabbè, c'è da dire qualcosa pure su questo qui? Morgan era l'unico che dava (apparentemente) un minimo di "credibilità" al programma. Ma tanto gli ascolti fioccheranno comunque, e quello è l'importante. Hai fatto l'esempio di Vasco Rossi e Jackson, io direi, vai a chiedere a questi tre quali sono le migliori band del momento e loro ti risponderanno: Coldplay, Imagine Dragons, Bastille e U2 quasi sicuramente.


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che ora la giuria è veramente imbarazzante, cioè il migliore lì in mezzo è MIKA, l'altra è lì chissà per quale motivo, mentre Fedez, vabbè, c'è da dire qualcosa pure su questo qui? Morgan era l'unico che dava (apparentemente) un minimo di "credibilità" al programma. Ma tanto gli ascolti fioccheranno comunque, e quello è l'importante. Hai fatto l'esempio di Vasco Rossi e Jackson, io direi, vai a chiedere a questi tre quali sono le migliori band del momento e loro ti risponderanno: Coldplay e U2 quasi sicuramente.



Morgan è l'unico, pur con la sua personalità altalenante, ad essere credibile: primo, è l'unico musicista vero lì dentro, nessun paragone è possibile con gli altri due. Secondo, ha una conoscenza musicale spropositata, enciclopedica: questa gli consente di proporre pezzi "sconosciuti" (ricordo benissimo quando anni fa propose i Talking Heads -che poi così sconosciuti non sono- con i rimanenti giudici confusi) o audaci e contemporaneamente di avere una sensibilità fine ai talenti genuini proposti.

Quell'altra è lì per fare la rappresentante delle case discografiche che non vedono l'ora di buttare nell'arena un nuovo cantante preconfezionato, in pasto ai leoni per poi abbandonarlo dopo la lotta.

Sulla domanda di Coldplay e U2: assolutamente SI.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Morgan è l'unico, pur con la sua personalità altalenante, ad essere credibile: primo, è l'unico musicista vero lì dentro, nessun paragone è possibile con gli altri due. Secondo, ha una conoscenza musicale spropositata, enciclopedica: questa gli consente di proporre pezzi "sconosciuti" (ricordo benissimo quando anni fa propose i* Talking Heads -che poi così sconosciuti non sono-* con i rimanenti giudici confusi) o audaci e contemporaneamente di avere una sensibilità fine ai talenti genuini proposti.




Eh? 

In effetti Brian Eno è un ********* qualunque


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh?
> 
> In effetti Brian Eno è un ********* qualunque



Intendevo, sconosciuti al telespettatore medio... lungi da me


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Intendevo, sconosciuti al telespettatore medio... lungi da me



Ovvio, anche io intendevo la stessa cosa...inoltre dubito che i Talking Heads siano conosciuti da molti dei cosiddetti "cantanti" che si esibiscono in quella "trasmissione".


----------



## gabuz (14 Novembre 2014)

Lodate Morgan ma rimango basito. E' anni che fa quel programma, sa benissimo che tipo di spettacolo è. Meglio di tutti noi.
Finché vinceva e alimentava il suo ego andava bene mentre oggi il popolo è ignorante e non lo meritiamo? E l'anno scorso invece? Il popolo era colto? Acculturato? Musicalmente consapevole? Ma dai!
X Factor è questo. Prendere o lasciare. Si sapeva prima di ieri e lo si saprà domani.
E' come se Ancelotti andasse ad allenare all'oratorio e poi si lamenti per le commenti "tecnici" dei genitori dei ragazzi.
Facciamo i bravi, sapeva bene a cosa andava incontro. Molto bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Lodate Morgan ma rimango basito. E' anni che fa quel programma, sa benissimo che tipo di spettacolo è. Meglio di tutti noi.
> Finché vinceva e alimentava il suo ego andava bene mentre oggi il popolo è ignorante e non lo meritiamo? E l'anno scorso invece? Il popolo era colto? Acculturato? Musicalmente consapevole? Ma dai!
> X Factor è questo. Prendere o lasciare. Si sapeva prima di ieri e lo si saprà domani.
> E' come se Ancelotti andasse ad allenare all'oratorio e poi si lamenti per le commenti "tecnici" dei genitori dei ragazzi.
> Facciamo i bravi, sapeva bene a cosa andava incontro. Molto bene.



quest'anno era spacciato in partenza!!! Aveva i cantanti peggiori in assoluto


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Lodate Morgan ma rimango basito. E' anni che fa quel programma, sa benissimo che tipo di spettacolo è. Meglio di tutti noi.
> Finché vinceva e alimentava il suo ego andava bene mentre oggi il popolo è ignorante e non lo meritiamo? E l'anno scorso invece? Il popolo era colto? Acculturato? Musicalmente consapevole? Ma dai!
> X Factor è questo. Prendere o lasciare. Si sapeva prima di ieri e lo si saprà domani.
> E' come se Ancelotti andasse ad allenare all'oratorio e poi si lamenti per le commenti "tecnici" dei genitori dei ragazzi.
> Facciamo i bravi, sapeva bene a cosa andava incontro. Molto bene.


Amen. Non a caso Enrico Ruggeri c'è stato un anno e poi se n'è andato. A morgan gli ha fatto bene x factor, perchè da lì è diventato veramente conosciuto da TUTTI e probabilmente per questo anche ha partecipato a moltissime edizioni, per il resto x factor è sempre stato tale, forse quest'anno ha una giuria ancora peggio, ma non ha mai dato un apporto positivo alla musica italiana.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Novembre 2014)

Comunque ho rivisto la puntata... lui si è incavolato notevolmente già dopo la prima manche. Ma obiettivamente in quella, gli spritz erano stati effettivamente i peggiori. Nella seconda invece avrei nominato e anche eliminato quel tizio che è entrato dopo. Bella voce ma zero carattere... moscissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovvio, anche io intendevo la stessa cosa...inoltre dubito che i Talking Heads siano conosciuti da molti dei cosiddetti "cantanti" che si esibiscono in quella "trasmissione".



nell'ultima puntata, c'era una concorrente di victoria che non conosceva bruce Springsteen, per dire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2014)

Ha chiesto scusa a Sky e tornerà a fare il giudice dalla prossima puntata. Ridicolo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha chiesto scusa a Sky e tornerà a fare il giudice dalla prossima puntata. Ridicolo.


E rimarrà sicuramente senza concorrenti: con la doppia eliminazione i Komminuet non hanno alcuna chance di restare in gara


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nell'ultima puntata, c'era una concorrente di victoria che non conosceva bruce Springsteen, per dire.



Deve essere na ragazzina... sicuramente conosce Gigi D'Alessio, e molto probabilmente è meridionale.
Io in pratica non conosco X-factor, sono ignorante anche io dal suo punto di vista... nemmeno ho ancora visto il clip e non mi interessa.
Ma non può esser stata tutta una messa in scena? Morgan può anche essere un buon attore, e nei media pare che abbia fatto molto scalpore sta "cosa eclatante" (wow!)


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Novembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Deve essere na ragazzina... sicuramente conosce Gigi D'Alessio, e molto probabilmente è meridionale.
> Io in pratica non conosco X-factor, sono ignorante anche io dal suo punto di vista... nemmeno ho ancora visto il clip e non mi interessa.
> Ma non può esser stata tutta una messa in scena? Morgan può anche essere un buon attore, e nei media pare che abbia fatto molto scalpore sta "cosa eclatante" (wow!)



no credo sia del nord e penso abbia 16-17 anni, ma cmq cosa c'entra la provenienza ? 
quella è ignoranza musicale bella e buona. 

lo vuoi fare di mestiere ? non è ammissibile non conoscere certi capisaldi, a maggior ragione se quello è il tuo genere musicale preferito.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> E rimarrà sicuramente senza concorrenti: con la doppia eliminazione i Komminuet non hanno alcuna chance di restare in gara



i komminuet sono debolucci, lui più di lei, ma penso escano riccardo e forse vivian. 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha chiesto scusa a Sky e tornerà a fare il giudice dalla prossima puntata. Ridicolo.



ha firmato un contratto, se molla tutto c'è una penale da pagare. 
può fare tutte le sceneggiate che gli pare, ma poi è sempre tornato sui suoi passi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> no credo sia del nord e penso abbia 16-17 anni, ma cmq cosa c'entra la provenienza ?
> quella è ignoranza musicale bella e buona.
> 
> lo vuoi fare di mestiere ? non è ammissibile non conoscere certi capisaldi, a maggior ragione se quello è il tuo genere musicale preferito.



La provenienza c'entra perchè in America chiunque tra i 16-17 anni conosce Springsteen, mentre in Italia è più facile che conoscano Gigi D'Alessio.

E' una mancanza grave ma fino ad un certo punto, non c'è bisogno di conoscere tutti i cantanti più famosi della storia per cantare. A lei non è detto che serva conoscere Springsteen, è al DAMS dove si impara la storia della musica, invece chi fa musica non deve conoscere tutto, deve conoscere la musica 

Mi immagino l'indignazione a x-factor per sta ragazza, quando invece è un tutto un programma spazzatura senza pretese, pure dannoso.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> i komminuet sono debolucci, lui più di lei, ma penso escano riccardo e forse vivian.


I Komminuet sono già andati due volte al ballottaggio, e stavolta li ha salvati solo la follia di Morgan che ha fatto fuori gli Spritz for Five (tirandosi dietro quella stupida della Cabello).
Sui social Riccardo e Vivian piacciono, soprattutto lei... per me vanno fuori i Komminuet e o Riccardo o, a sorpresa, Mario. Ovviamente, il tutto aspettando le esibizioni di domani


----------

